# Star Gardentown Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

This is all about small regional cafes making a push for a larger market share. Star Gardentown cafe is two hours west of Brisbane and is doing everything it can to become the cities best know place to get espresso based drinks....

More...


----------

